
Blue Screen: Teenage hacker tries to save the world but accidentally destroys it - kylebenzle
https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Screen-Peter-Gustafson-Defragmented-ebook/dp/B084GHLYSX/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
======
wetmore
Is the title a spoiler for the book?

~~~
kylebenzle
Yes but I've found a lot of people don't seem to know what the word
'defragment" means.

